# First DD competition of the season



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Went to our first competition of the season, a bit rusty especially on mom’s side, my throws have not improved over the winter lol. Bende got a DSX2 title and already qualified for this December nationals. Miksa had a bordatella shot reaction brr so he was not allowed in the water. Well, hopefully soon.

Bende and I have a let mom test the water before the first jump routine, he then jumps over me and into the water. And splashed as if he could not swim. Crowd pleaser


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's to funny, and congratulations on the new title. 
Hope your baby heals quickly. 

I would like this post, but for some unknown reason it won't let me from my phone.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank u. Looks like both of my boys have issues with that particular shot, i may have to make a decision not to administer it anymore...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if the oral Bordetella is a option for you. I've started staying away from the nasal one.
I'm not saying it's related, just have been seeing more nasal cancer in Vizslas. Mine get the shot, and so far have not had any reaction to it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Interesting and makes sense, will look into that. 
A lot of purebred owners/breeders i have spoken to recently, stopped doing bordatella, for similar reasons. i want to be a responsible owner, just not sure which way really is better. And seeing my pups throwing up, getting weak and ending up with bloody diarrhea is just scary... also the sneaky thing with this one is that the reaction does not come immediately, but rather 24+ hours later.


----------

